# New baby.... TR Riddick



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys, let me introduce our latest addition to the rattery. He is a sweet black hooded dumbo, with adorable markings (head spot, belly spot and white lips) He is 6 weeks old, and his dam Maple, is half sister to my girl Lucy. So I am very excited to have this little guy, I have plans to include him into my dumbo rex line as he has really nice ears. 

Without further adieu, meet little Riddick...


----------



## Lufitoom (Jul 14, 2010)

What a sweet face! Congrats!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I just died a little. He's so cute! Love his white lips


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

Did he come from one of your litters? If not then your prefix goes after his name, not before it.  (Or that's what's it sounds like your saying. You got him from an outside source that's related to one of your rats, but he did not come from your rattery... unless he did, then just ignore me. haha)

He's VERY cute! His ears are alright, but it looks like there's a crease in them but that doesn't matter unless you plan on showing.

Either way, beautiful boy! I love variegated rats, they're one of my favorite markings a rat could have.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I did not breed him myself, but I am the owner of the sire (even tho he does not reside at the rattery) and I helped with the pairing/raising etc. The dam maple is owned by someone else, but she is from my lines and also has the prefix TR. I didn't think I would have to put TR Riddick of TR?!?! We debated about this one quite a bit as well.

He does have a crease in each ear, but I don't breed to show standards, a lot of breeders don't when it comes to dumbo ears. I prefer something a little different, and I find the crease an adorable trait. When I said he had nice ears, I meant well positioned, big and open. I do see room for improvement too, but this is a step to reaching my own personal goals for the line. I still want to watch how this boy develops first as well. 

Thank you, I love the variegated pattern also.. he defiantly stood out as soon as I seen him.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Oh goodness, He is beautiful. He kinda looks like my Number 2, from the front. Beautiful :]


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

So cute!
He has the cutest dumbo ears, haha. He is one of the dumbos you KNOW is a dumbo. Some of them it's hard to tell.
hes a very handsome boy.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Riddick says thank you for the compliments  I will post some more pics once he grows a bit so you can see how he fills out! Hes a sweet little boy!


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

Alright, then you're right with where the prefix is!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome :]


----------

